# Nombre de jours de préavis



## Marine35 (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, juste pour vérifier le préavis est de 15 jours ou 30 jours selon l’ancienneté. Dans mon cas c’est 30 jours sauf que hier ( le 5) j’ai une lettre de licenciement datée du 4 juillet avec une fin de contrat annoncée au 5 août. Ça fait 32 jours donc y’a 2 jours en trop. La p-e a écouté le rpe et elle est embêtée depuis que je lui ai appris qu’il fallait tout me remettre, documents et paiement le dernier jour et non après le 25 août ( rapport à la déclaration paje).  Je suis un peu énervée et j’ai pas trop envie de faire de cadeau, ai-je bien raison, le contrat s’arrête le 3 août ?


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

Alors non ce n'est pas 30 jours mais un mois. 
Si vous avez reçu votre lettre de licenciement le 5 juillet votre préavis débute bien à la remise du courrier soit le 5 juillet et se termine le 4 aout au soir 

L'ensemble des documents relatifs à la fin de contrat vous seront remis le 4 août 
Excepté le bs qui lui ne peut être édité le 25 sur pajemploi


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Prenez vous des congés cet été ? 
Si oui indiquez les dates 
Combien de jours ouvrables avez vous acquis au 31 mai 2022 avec cet employeur ? 
Car en toute logique, le préavis ne peut être réalisé sur une période de congé payés acquis


----------



## Marine35 (6 Juillet 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> Bonjour
> 
> Alors non ce n'est pas 30 jours mais un mois.
> Si vous avez reçu votre lettre de licenciement le 5 juillet votre préavis débute bien à la remise du courrier soit le 5 juillet et se termine le 4 aout au soir
> ...


C’est bien ce qu’il me semblait. En aucun cas le contrat se termine le 5 août car lettre remise le 5 juillet. Normalement le dernier jour travaillé est le 4 août. Sauf que je n’ai pas compris pourquoi elle a antidaté au 4 juillet et dans ce cas le dernier jour est le 3 août


----------



## Marine35 (6 Juillet 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> Prenez vous des congés cet été ?
> Si oui indiquez les dates
> Combien de jours ouvrables avez vous acquis au 31 mai 2022 avec cet employeur ?
> Car en toute logique, le préavis ne peut être réalisé sur une période de congé payés acquis


Justement elle me licencie avant mes 3 semaines de congés en août, du 8 au 28 août. J’ai acquis 30 jours ( même plus en réalité mais on ne peut avoir plus)  de cp réglés en 1 fois avec mon salaire de juin.


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Elle a du inscrire la date à laquelle elle a fait le courrier 
Mais c'est bien la date de la 1ère présentation de la lettre par la poste qui fait foi et qui fait débuter le préavis 
Ou de la remise en mains propres contre signature


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Marine35 a dit: 


> Justement elle me licencie avant mes 3 semaines de congés en août, du 8 au 28 août. J’ai acquis 30 jours ( même plus en réalité mais on ne peut avoir plus)  de cp réglés en 1 fois avec mon salaire de juin.


OK pour les dates de cp 
donc fin de préavis le 4 août 

Il faudra calculer 
Le salaire d'août avec le ccc
la régularisation de salaire 
Les CP acquis du 1er juin au 4 août


----------



## Marine35 (6 Juillet 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> Elle a du inscrire la date à laquelle elle a fait le courrier
> Mais c'est bien la date de la 1ère présentation de la lettre par la poste qui fait foi et qui fait débuter le préavis
> Ou de la remise en mains propres contre signature


Elle a appelé le rpe le 5 au matin et a rédigé la lettre de licenciement l’après-midi qu’elle m’a remise en main propre hier à 18h et franchement je n’ai pas compris ses explications par rapport à la date du 4( ça serait le rpe qui lui aurait dit de faire comme ça (. Elle m’a laissé les 2 exemplaires mais je n’ai pas signé pour le moment. Ça va être sympa à 10h d’essayer de lui expliquer qu’elle se trompe avec les 3 loustics qui vont être excités et bruyants


----------



## Marine35 (6 Juillet 2022)

Marine35 a dit: 


> Elle a appelé le rpe le 5 au matin et a rédigé la lettre de licenciement l’après-midi qu’elle m’a remise en main propre hier à 18h et franchement je n’ai pas compris ses explications par rapport à la date du 4( ça serait le rpe qui lui aurait dit de faire comme ça (. Elle m’a laissé les 2 exemplaires mais je n’ai pas signé pour le moment. Ça va être sympa à 10h d’essayer de lui expliquer qu’elle se trompe avec les 3 loustics qui vont être excités et bruyants


Elle a indiqué m’avoir remis en main propre contre décharge la lettre à la date du 4 hors c’est faux


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Et bien vous lui rendez les 2 exemplaires en lui expliquant quelle n'a pas le droit d'anti dater le courrier 
Vous lui demandez de le refaire avec la date du 5 juillet


----------



## Griselda (6 Juillet 2022)

Marine35 a dit: 


> Bonjour, juste pour vérifier le préavis est de 15 jours ou 30 jours selon l’ancienneté. Dans mon cas c’est 30 jours sauf que hier ( le 5) j’ai une lettre de licenciement datée du 4 juillet avec une fin de contrat annoncée au 5 août. Ça fait 32 jours donc y’a 2 jours en trop. La p-e a écouté le rpe et elle est embêtée depuis que je lui ai appris qu’il fallait tout me remettre, documents et paiement le dernier jour et non après le 25 août ( rapport à la déclaration paje).  Je suis un peu énervée et j’ai pas trop envie de faire de cadeau, ai-je bien raison, le contrat s’arrête le 3 août ?


Alors il va quand même falloir rétablir la notion de la lettre, sa date de remise, la fin du préavis.

C'est bien un mois minimum par defaut depuis la date de première présentation du courrier au salarié.
L'Employeur peut avoir rédigé le courrier le 1 juillet mais le temps soit qu'il te le présente lui même en main propre contre décharge, soit qu'il te le fasse parvenir par RAR (le facteur étant assermenté, prouve la date de 1ere présentation), cette première présentation est à la date du 5 juillet par exemple, elle est prouvée par ta signature et date sur la décharge ou le reprécisé du facteur. Alors le préavis ne peut se terminer avant le 4 août inclus. Effectué ou non tu seras payée jusqu'au 4 août tant que tu ne refuse pas l'enft.

Ensuite, surtout si RAR, celui qui envoie le courrier ne pouvant pas avoir la certitude précise de cette date de 1ere présentation par le facteur, il est parfaitement possible et même logique d'anticiper le courrier de 2, 3 ou 4 jours au moins par rapport à la date de fin nécessaire. Ainsi on peut rédiger et envoyer un courrier le 1er juillet en y mentionnant qu'on a besoin que le contrat ne se termine pas avant le 4 août (date minimum jusqu'à laquelle on est alors payée) et que le préavis ne pourra pas se terminer plus tôt qu'un mois après la première présentation du courrier au cas où ce courrier ne serait par exemple pas présenter avant le 10.

Ce qu'il faut retenir c'est que le préavis ne peut pas FINANCIEREMENT être plus court, mais il peut être plus long


----------



## Marine35 (6 Juillet 2022)

Je n’ai aucune envie de faire du rab donc je vais inscrire que j’ai reçu la lettre le 5 juillet et faire modifier le dernier jour travaillé au 4 août


----------



## liline17 (6 Juillet 2022)

Pour mes fins de contrat, je demande toujours un paiement par chèque et je propose de ne le déposer qu'à la fin du mois, cela leur permet d'avoir leur salaire avant d'être prélevé du mien, c'est rassurant pour les 2 parties, et cela facilite les fins de contrats, même si tu ne veux pas faire de cadeau à ce PE, tu peux le faire pour que ce soit moins conflictuel, ce qui te permettra de passer de meilleurs vacances.


----------



## Marine35 (6 Juillet 2022)

Oui c’est une idée mais là je lui avais proposé soit de mettre un terme au contrat fin juillet ou mieux pour elle financièrement fin août ( comme ça j’avais pris mes 3 semaines de congés et elle percevait 1 mois de plus la cmg)  . Là on ne peut pas dire que la situation est conflictuelle, c’est juste que je suis un peu déçue et ça fait quelque chose le départ d’un enfant ( même si c’est celui avec qui j’ai le moins d’affinités). Je chipote pour 1 ou 2 jours mais bon elle a appelé le rpe et fait en fonction des infos de l’animatrice. En plus je préfère que le dernier jour du contrat soit le jeudi que le vendredi à 14h ( j’aurais le copain à la sieste)


----------



## Griselda (6 Juillet 2022)

Bon je t'avoue que j'ai du mal à cerner où se situe le problème, la déception?
A partir du moment où c'est bien le PE qui assume la responsabilité de la rupture, il a bien le droit de faire cette procédure pour la date qui lui convient à lui TANT QU'IL RESPECTE LA LOI, et surtout tes droits bien sur!
Si tu n'es pas en congés début août tu peux donc accueillir cet enfant jusqu'au 4, non?!
Si tu es en congés début août, tu ne feras pas de rab' car alors cela repousse la fin de contrat à la fin de tes CP acquis avec eux.
Si tu étais OK pour une fin soit fin juillet soit fin août, quel est le problème au juste de finir début août?

Il faut quand même réaliser que la seule façon de pouvoir toi même choisir la date de fin c'est de démissionner dans le respect du préavis.

Encore une fois il n'y a pas question de "rab", les PE te donnent la lettre en main propre contre décharge le 5 juillet, tu l'as contre signée à cette date là, le préavis ne commence donc pas avant le 5 et ce jusqu'au 4 août au soir.
Le 4 août au soir les PE te donneront ton salaire du mois d'août c'est à dire la mensu moins les jrs non effectués avec le CCC + la regule s'il y a + le solde des CP qu'il devrait y avoir puisque la fin de contrat intervient avant ta prise de congés principale + la prime de rupture. Certes ils vont pouvoir avoir une CMG pour le mois d'août mais s'ils avaient fait la date pour fin août ils se seraient évités d'avoir le salaire de juillet à verser à peine quelques jours avant mais ça c'est leur problème, pas le tient car tu seras payée.


----------



## Griselda (6 Juillet 2022)

Par contre en effet puisque la date du préavis commence le 5 juillet, ton contrat se terminant officiellement le 4 août, c'est bien le 4 août qu'elle devra verser le solde de tt compte et remettre les documents.
Elle n'aura d'ailleurs aucune difficulté pour faire l'attestation employeur puisqu'elle pourra faire la dernière déclaration avant le 5 sans attendre le 25 août.
Mais même dans le cas où le contrat finissait après le 5, il n'y a que la dernière déclaration de salaire qui aurait du attendre, pas le versement!


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Non la déclaration pajemploi d'août ne sera pas possible avant le 25 août


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Jusqu'au 5 août tu peux simplement réaliser la déclaration de juillet 

Pour août ce n'est possible que le 25 août 

J'ai essayé pour ma fin de contrat du 12 juillet et ça m'indique que c'est impossible avant le 25 juillet


----------



## Marine35 (6 Juillet 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> Bon je t'avoue que j'ai du mal à cerner où se situe le problème, la déception?
> A partir du moment où c'est bien le PE qui assume la responsabilité de la rupture, il a bien le droit de faire cette procédure pour la date qui lui convient à lui TANT QU'IL RESPECTE LA LOI, et surtout tes droits bien sur!
> Si tu n'es pas en congés début août tu peux donc accueillir cet enfant jusqu'au 4, non?!
> Si tu es en congés début août, tu ne feras pas de rab' car alors cela repousse la fin de contrat à la fin de tes CP acquis avec eux.
> ...


Griselda je suis d’accord avec toi le p-e choisit la date qui lui convient pour mon licenciement. Ce qui me chiffonne c’est le courrier antidaté ( sur recommandation de l’animatrice du relais) et l’erreur dans la date de fin. Et puis elle m’a annoncé que j’aurais les documents et le paiement fin août donc je lui ai répondu que c’était non, que c’était le dernier jour travaillé. J’ai bien senti ce matin qu’elle attendait son exemplaire contre-signé mais j’ai renoncé à aborder le sujet car avec les 3 loustics bien énervés c’était impossible de discuter sereinement et je connais sa fâcheuse tendance à tout embrouiller. On verra ça ce soir. Je pense qu’elle souhaite arrêter le 5 mais ce jour là le départ est à 14h en pleine sieste ( je n’avais que son enfant avant le vendredi) et il est hors de question de se dire au-revoir dans ces conditions


----------



## Griselda (6 Juillet 2022)

Marine35 a dit: 


> Griselda je suis d’accord avec toi le p-e choisit la date qui lui convient pour mon licenciement. Ce qui me chiffonne c’est le courrier antidaté ( sur recommandation de l’animatrice du relais) et l’erreur dans la date de fin. Et puis elle m’a annoncé que j’aurais les documents et le paiement fin août donc je lui ai répondu que c’était non, que c’était le dernier jour travaillé. J’ai bien senti ce matin qu’elle attendait son exemplaire contre-signé mais j’ai renoncé à aborder le sujet car avec les 3 loustics bien énervés c’était impossible de discuter sereinement et je connais sa fâcheuse tendance à tout embrouiller. On verra ça ce soir. Je pense qu’elle souhaite arrêter le 5 mais ce jour là le départ est à 14h en pleine sieste ( je n’avais que son enfant avant le vendredi) et il est hors de question de se dire au-revoir dans ces conditions


OK, mais ce serait antidaté SEULEMENT si on te demandait à toi de signer la décharge en mentionnant une date avant la réalité.
L'Employeur peut bien avoir fait le courrier le 4 ou même le 1er juillet et il est donc normal qu'il soit daté du jour où il l'a fait. Il n'y a pas ds cet acte la moindre fraude.
Si la date de première présentation c'est le 5 et non le 4, toi, SI tu accepte la remise en main propre (personne ne peut te contraindre à signer un doc et dans ce cas elle serait tenue d'envoyer ce courrier en RAR, dont le 1er jour de préavis ne pourrait commencer avant la présentation par le facteur: encore plus tard donc!) tu est censée écrire à la main "Remis en main propre le 5 juillet 2022" et signer et remettre cette décharge au PE. Ce serait antidaté seulement si tu acceptais d'écrire que tu l'as reçu avant la date réélle de présentation. Ton préavis payé (executé ou non) ne pourra pas se terminer ni le 3, ni le 5 mais bien le 4 août fin de ta journée avec ce contrat.

Si par ailleurs tu aimerais pouvoir dire aurevoir plus confortablement il te suffit de lui dire de porter tt les docs et chèque le 4 au matin au plus tard et si elle veut bien revenir après le goûter avec l'enft? Elle n'y est pas obligée et d'ailleurs durant la sieste des autres ne serais tu pas au contraire plus dispo pour ces au revoirs?

Je pense surtout que tu est contrariée parce qu'elle n'a pas écouté tes conseils (qui étaient bons même pour elle), c'est vexant, et que tu t'inquiètes de ne pas recevoir ton due au moment légal, que cette fin de contrat se termine en eaux de boudin. Mais en réalité finir avec lui à 14h le 4 aout n'est pas vraiment un problème. Ça ne changera rien si c'est un jeudi à 17h, si?


----------



## Marine35 (6 Juillet 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> OK, mais ce serait antidaté SEULEMENT si on te demandait à toi de signer la décharge en mentionnant une date avant la réalité.
> L'Employeur peut bien avoir fait le courrier le 4 ou même le 1er juillet et il est donc normal qu'il soit daté du jour où il l'a fait. Il n'y a pas ds cet acte la moindre fraude.
> Si la date de première présentation c'est le 5 et non le 4, toi, SI tu accepte la remise en main propre (personne ne peut te contraindre à signer un doc et dans ce cas elle serait tenue d'envoyer ce courrier en RAR, dont le 1er jour de préavis ne pourrait commencer avant la présentation par le facteur: encore plus tard donc!) tu est censée écrire à la main "Remis en main propre le 5 juillet 2022" et signer et remettre cette décharge au PE. Ce serait antidaté seulement si tu acceptais d'écrire que tu l'as reçu avant la date réélle de présentation. Ton préavis payé (executé ou non) ne pourra pas se terminer ni le 3, ni le 5 mais bien le 4 août fin de ta journée avec ce contrat.
> 
> ...


Justement sur la décharge que je suis censée signer c’est indiqué le 4 juillet et c’est à nouveau précisé que la lettre de fin de contrat m’a été remise le 4 juillet ( je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi car c’est certain que cela a été rédigé le 5 après le rdv téléphonique avec le relais) et sur la lettre en elle-même il est indiqué que la fin du contrat est le 5 août. Je n’ai pas envie de recevoir mes documents le vendredi à 14h ni de se dire au-revoir à ce moment là car c’est la sieste et cela peut perturber le sommeil du copain. Déjà c’est compliqué tous les vendredis donc je ne veux pas prendre de risque. Les autres jours donc le jeudi le départ est à 18h. J’accepte qu’elle ait décidé début août ( avant mes congés) pour terminer le contrat, c’est son choix, elle doit avoir ses raisons, elle n’a pas voulu couper le préavis mais elle n’a pas toutes les infos ( mauvaise date à 1 jour près, règlement et remise des documents qu’après le 25, l’indemnité de licenciement)


----------



## Griselda (6 Juillet 2022)

Marine35 a dit: 


> Justement sur la décharge que je suis censée signer c’est indiqué le 4 juillet et c’est à nouveau précisé que la lettre de fin de contrat m’a été remise le 4 juillet ( je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi car c’est certain que cela a été rédigé le 5 après le rdv téléphonique avec le relais) et sur la lettre en elle-même il est indiqué que la fin du contrat est le 5 août. Je n’ai pas envie de recevoir mes documents le vendredi à 14h ni de se dire au-revoir à ce moment là car c’est la sieste et cela peut perturber le sommeil du copain. Déjà c’est compliqué tous les vendredis donc je ne veux pas prendre de risque. Les autres jours donc le jeudi le départ est à 18h. J’accepte qu’elle ait décidé début août ( avant mes congés) pour terminer le contrat, c’est son choix, elle doit avoir ses raisons, elle n’a pas voulu couper le préavis mais elle n’a pas toutes les infos ( mauvaise date à 1 jour près, règlement et remise des documents qu’après le 25, l’indemnité de licenciement)


La lettre qui prétend qu'elle t'es remise le 4, cette info n'est pas valable car c'est bien à toi et toi seule de certifier à quelle date elle t'est présentée. Dès lors que tu écris bien sur les 2 exemplaires, le tien et le sien, "Remis en main propre le 5 juillet 2022" c'est bien cette date là qui compte. Donc ne t'agace pas pour rien. Redis lui simplement que son courrier en l'état ne peut pas valoir pour la fin de contrat: pour preuve ma signature datée est au 5, pas au 4 (et je le soulignerais sur le doc".
 Pour ce qui est de la remise des doc à 14h, elle te les remts et zou (ça ne prends pas plus de 2 minutes et encore), il n'y a rien d'autre à y faire et si elle veut te faire signer un solde de tout compte à ce moment là:
- tu n'es pas obligée de le signer car aucune loi n'oblige quelqu'un à signer un doc
- si tu le signe sans prendre le temps de le lire à tête reposée, tu auras le droit quand même d'aller réclamer au tribunal ce qu'il manque si c'est le cas et ce durant 6 mois
- tu peux aussi faire tes calculs avant ainsi quand elle te présente ton solde (ton chèque ou preuve de virement), tu le prends (car ce qui est pris n'est plus à prendre, puis tu peux mentionner sur le solde de tout compte "sous reserve que tout est bien payé".
C'est dire que ce papier n'a aucune importance.
Quant'à "se dire aurevoir", si le PE ne souhaite pas que ça dure, que ça soit fait tranquillou à un autre moment, tu n'as pas de moyen de lui forcer la main tant qu'elle te remet tes papier au dernier jour. Rien ne t'empêche d'expliquer avant tranquillement à ce petit loup que c'est le moment de se dire aurevoir, un gros calin, etc... après tout c'est à l'enfant que tu souhaiterais pouvoir dire au revoir, pas aux PE, n'est ce pas?!

Mon conseil et vraiment de te détendre, respire profondément ;-)


----------



## Griselda (6 Juillet 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> La lettre qui prétend qu'elle t'es remise le 4, cette info n'est pas valable car c'est bien à toi et toi seule de certifier à quelle date elle t'est présentée. Dès lors que tu écris bien sur les 2 exemplaires, le tien et le sien, "Remis en main propre le 5 juillet 2022" c'est bien cette date là qui compte. Donc ne t'agace pas pour rien. Redis lui simplement que son courrier en l'état ne peut pas valoir pour la fin de contrat: pour preuve ma signature datée est au 5, pas au 4 (et je le soulignerais sur le doc".
> Pour ce qui est de la remise des doc à 14h, elle te les remts et zou (ça ne prends pas plus de 2 minutes et encore), il n'y a rien d'autre à y faire et si elle veut te faire signer un solde de tout compte à ce moment là:
> - tu n'es pas obligée de le signer car aucune loi n'oblige quelqu'un à signer un doc
> - si tu le signe sans prendre le temps de le lire à tête reposée, tu auras le droit quand même d'aller réclamer au tribunal ce qu'il manque si c'est le cas et ce durant 6 mois
> ...


Et j'ai envie de dire qu'avant de faire un truc illégale: antidater, pour que ça soit faisable en lousdé encore faut il que les 2 parties acceptent de travestir la vérité et donc commencer par te demander si tu serais OK car en effet ne passant pas par le facteur (assermenté), si tu avais été d'accord personne d'autre que toi ne pouvait prouver que tu n'avais pas reçu cette lettre le 4 ou même le 15 juin si on veut. Etant donné qu'un préavis raccourcie ne peut être qu'à la faveur de l'employeur (qui alors économise ET t'AVERTIS en retard de sa date officielle), tu n'as à priori aucune raison d'accepter de transgresser la règle.

C'est bien pour ça qu'elle peut bien écrire ce qu'elle veut ds son courrier, elle ne peut etre juge et partie, elle ne peut affirmer elle même la date de 1ere présentation, seulement la date à laquelle elle aurait rédigé le courrier. C'est simplement un peu logique!


----------



## Marine35 (6 Juillet 2022)

J’ai stipulé la date de remise et fait modifier la date de fin. En fait c’est elle qui va avoir du mal à partir et le petit aussi et j’ai peur que ça soit trop bruyant et que si ça s’éternise ça réveille le copain qui viendra de s’endormir. C’est assez compliqué les vendredis à 14h, elle parle fort et l’enfant fait du bruit et je suis obligée de répéter qu’il y a le copain qui est à la sieste ( la chambre est au-dessus de l’entrée). En tout cas elle m’a dit que si elle arrêtait à cette date c’était pour toucher la cmg et je lui ai rappelé qu’elle ne l’obtiendrai qu’après le 25. Je lui ai donc proposé de me régler par chèque que je déposerai après le 25


----------



## Griselda (6 Juillet 2022)

Bon, il me semble que les choses rentrent dans l'ordre non?!
Oui c'est plutôt sympa de ta part de lui proposer d'attendre son dernier versement de CMG pour le dernier encaissement.
Demande lui très clairement de s'en aller très rapidement et sans faire de bruit à 14h, sois plus directive tout en lui proposant de revenir juste après le goûter ou un autre jour pour se dire mieux au-revoir car là pour toi ça te mets en GRANDE difficulté si ça perturbe la sieste des autres. Raccompagne là jusqu'à sa voiture puis tu lui repete que tu ne peux rester à discuter avec elle et zou.
Vraiment ce n'est pas si compliqué.
Elle ne le fait pas méchamment, c''est parce qu'elle t'aime bien qu'elle veut papoter avec toi, c'est à toi de lui dire que là le moment est mal choisi.


----------



## chantal01 (14 Juillet 2022)

Marine35 a dit: 


> Bonjour, juste pour vérifier le préavis est de 15 jours ou 30 jours selon l’ancienneté. Dans mon cas c’est 30 jours sauf que hier ( le 5) j’ai une lettre de licenciement datée du 4 juillet avec une fin de contrat annoncée au 5 août. Ça fait 32 jours donc y’a 2 jours en trop. La p-e a écouté le rpe et elle est embêtée depuis que je lui ai appris qu’il fallait tout me remettre, documents et paiement le dernier jour et non après le 25 août ( rapport à la déclaration paje).  Je suis un peu énervée et j’ai pas trop envie de faire de cadeau, ai-je bien raison, le contrat s’arrête le 3 août ?


bonjour, le préavis c'est 8 jours si contrat de moins de 3 mois, 15 jours de 3 mois a 1 ans et 1 mois contrat au delà d'un an, ou 30 jours si entrecoupé de congés acquis. c'est la date de 1er présentation par le facteur qui fait commencer le préavis (en aucun cas les dates noté dessus ne font foi), si tu as eu la lettre le 5 juillet le préavis finira le 4 aout. pourquoi embêté?  elle doit te donner les documents le dernier jour de travail, sauf le salaire (elle est en droit d'attendre la date noté au contrat si c'est le cas ne pas signer le solde de tout compte),  elle fera sa déclaration le 25. bonne journée


----------



## chantal01 (14 Juillet 2022)

Marine35 a dit: 


> Elle a appelé le rpe le 5 au matin et a rédigé la lettre de licenciement l’après-midi qu’elle m’a remise en main propre hier à 18h et franchement je n’ai pas compris ses explications par rapport à la date du 4( ça serait le rpe qui lui aurait dit de faire comme ça (. Elle m’a laissé les 2 exemplaires mais je n’ai pas signé pour le moment. Ça va être sympa à 10h d’essayer de lui expliquer qu’elle se trompe avec les 3 loustics qui vont être excités et bruyants


bonjour, si tu n'as pas singer la lettre le préavis n'a pas commencé, il commence à la date ou tu signes les lettres remises en main propre, donc ça décale d'autant et donc le préavis peu finir après tes congés. bonne journée


----------



## chantal01 (14 Juillet 2022)

Marine35 a dit: 


> Elle a indiqué m’avoir remis en main propre contre décharge la lettre à la date du 4 hors c’est faux


bonjour, c'est pas sa date qui compte mais la tienne celle ou tu signes la lettre et ou tu la date toi,


----------

